# British Subject



## Clairo (3 mo ago)

Hi can anyone help please?
If a passport says ‘British Subject’, (my Dad has lived in the Uk for over 60 years) how is the evisa filled out when the categories to choose from are
British Citizen or National (which seems to apply just to Hong Kong)?
Any help wd be appreciated x
Thank you x


----------

